# Portrait Packages - Pricing



## Heather Koch (Nov 13, 2014)

So here is what I've come up with for some packaging I will be offering after a $100 session fee - Which includes 1 location and 1 outfit.  (Should I have several options for locations and outfits?)

Heres for the prints:

Package A -
8 wallets
2 5x7
1 8x10
1 CD
$65

Package B -
16 wallets
4 5x7
2 8x10
1 11x14
1 CD
$95

Package C -
24 wallets
6 5x7
4 8x10
2 11x14
1 16x20
1 CD
$150

*Canvas and Collages can be added to any package

Canvas -
14x14 - $75
12x16 - $75
16x20 - $90
18x24 - $100
16x32 - $125
20x30 - $150

Collages -
8x10 - $15
11x14 - $20
16x20 - $35
20x30 - $50


Let me know your thoughts and any suggestions. Thanks in advance, I appreciate everyones opinion! 


ALSO - Should I remove the copyrights on the CD... Or is that what the CD is for anyways?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2014)

What does your cost of doing business math say about these?  They seem very low to me, especially if you're including a CD with (I assume) all of the digital files.  Where is your repeat business going to come from?  I don't offer digital files with any portrait work (but I will make them available for $65 *each* if the client really insists). 

The package/a la carte debate is almost as old as the UV/No UV filter one.  My feeling is that with so many people seeming to believe that the only way to display photos is electronically, sales are better if they're allowed to pick and choose.  I think it also offers greater potential for sales of large prints and all art.  If you have an iPad, consider purchasing Preveal.  It is a fantastic upsale tool.  There are several other similar applications including some for the Android OS.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 13, 2014)

tirediron said:


> What does your cost of doing business math say about these?  They seem very low to me, especially if you're including a CD with (I assume) all of the digital files.  Where is your repeat business going to come from?  I don't offer digital files with any portrait work (but I will make them available for $65 *each* if the client really insists).
> 
> The package/a la carte debate is almost as old as the UV/No UV filter one.  My feeling is that with so many people seeming to believe that the only way to display photos is electronically, sales are better if they're allowed to pick and choose.  I think it also offers greater potential for sales of large prints and all art.  If you have an iPad, consider purchasing Preveal.  It is a fantastic upsale tool.  There are several other similar applications including some for the Android OS.



Should I include a CD?  Giving up all the rights of the photos? If I do I should charge a lot more?  I am just going off what other local photographers charge, as I am new and have only had a few paying clients, in which I had no pricing set up yet...


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2014)

You absolutely have to know how much is costs you to be in business, and you use that information to set your prices.
In fact your packages, pricing, your salary, your advertising budget, your cost-of-goods-sold, etc, need to be quantified in a written business and marketing plan before your business opens it's doors.

Yes, only put copyright info on digital files that are on a disc at reduced file size and pixel dimensions for use on social networking web sites.
However, your copyright, use licensing, and other business contact info should be in the Exif and IPTC metadata of every digital file you put on a disc.
You include a use license/print release for digital files on a disc.
Your copyright is the only thing of real value that you produce, so don't give it away.

You set package content so 75% of your customers will _want to buy the middle package_.

You price your middle package so you make 25% more than your per shoot CODB (cost of doing business).
You don't want anyone to actually buy your smallest. least expensive package.
And you want the other 25% of your customers to buy the biggest, most expensive package that is priced so it is 50% more than your CODB.

Each set of 8 wallets (a sheet) should be the same cost as an 8x10 (also a sheet).
Wall size prints are usually at least 3x what they cost you. A Mpix.com 20x30 print on  E-surface paper is $26.99, so you sell that print for $80
Desk size prints get marked up quite a bit more. Except wallets, the smallest print I sold was a 5x7 - for $40 on basic paper like Mpix's E-surface paper.

A 20x30 canvas gallery wrap at Mpix is $130. Times 3 you sell a 20x30 canvas gallery wrap for $390.

My clients had to meet a minimum purchase requirement - $500 (session and prints) - before they qualified to buy a disc of images.
Digital files on the disc were $50 *each*. But I've been retired for a few years now so I would probably be charging the same $65 per digital file John charges.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 13, 2014)

Listen to what John says... Look up professional info. and resources - try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA. I watched a 1 hour webinar yesterday and even though it wasn't geared exactly to what I do it still gave me some good ideas on developing a 'brand' or 'look' for your photography to have a recognizable style.

I'd suggest you slow down and keep working on developing technical skills and figuring out the business aspects of photography. I think you have an eye for this and have the ability to be successful at doing portraits but I think you need more practice first so then you can be successful and develop a business in photography for yourself. From what I've seen you post I think you can get there but it might take some time yet.

And what Keith said - develop a plan.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 13, 2014)

Sounds like I need a lot more than what I have.  I figured if I just do some friends and family members here and there, I wouldn't need a business plan, but I do? 

As for the CD, I will cancel that out, because I don't want to give away my copyright.

Thank you all. VERY VERY helpful!!


Also my thinking was, if I continue to do "free" shoots for people to get practice, won't everyone want them for free?  I just did one for my aunt and her family and she wants to know packages, in which I sent her these...  Whats the thinking on that?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2014)

You never, ever do "free" work.  You can, on occasion ask someone if they'd sit for you so that you can experiment with a new lighting technique, or pose, but you don't do "free" shoots.  The difference being, when you ask for help, the person tends to feel that they're giving you something (their time), and in exchange, you can offer them a couple (no more than 3) digital files w/ watermarks.  It's very bad for business to have the "Oh Suzy, sure, she does nice work, and if you ask her nicely, she won't even charge!" story get around.  It's VERY difficult to dig yourself out from that hole.  When you do shoots like this, use the people, give them nice images, but also take full advantage of the fact that you have someone in front of your camera!

As for copyright, you never, ever, EVER give that up.  If you do give or sell digital files, then all the client gets is a print release.  You own the image, and all they're allowed to do is print it.  It's the same as buying software.  If you spend $500 on a copy of Photoshop (when you could do that), all you actually owned was a CD worth maybe 2 cents.  What the other $498 went to was your right to_* USE *_the software!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you very much! Thanks everyone, who helped!

I've come to a conclusion with my aunt, she will be paying the prices above and I will do some more practice with people who are willing to help.  Once I think I am ready for actual shoots, I will create another price list.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Forkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Good thread, this.

That's all.


----------



## Richichi (Nov 14, 2014)

I would feel charging your Aunt your going rate is absurd IMHO, if you need practice then use your family, if you don't need practice than I would charge her at most to cover any expenses. She's family for goodness sake not a client. Well at least that my 2 cents for whatever it worth. Good luck in your endeavor!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 14, 2014)

Richichi said:


> I would feel charging your Aunt your going rate is absurd IMHO, if you need practice then use your family, if you don't need practice than I would charge her at most to cover any expenses. She's family for goodness sake not a client. Well at least that my 2 cents for whatever it worth. Good luck in your endeavor!



I didn't charge her for the shoot itself, but she wants a ton of prints and a 20x24 print.  I can't do that for free...


----------



## Richichi (Nov 14, 2014)

Totally agree Heather, that's part of your expenses. Best of luck to you!


----------



## marlix (Nov 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> What does your cost of doing business math say about these?  They seem very low to me, especially if you're including a CD with (I assume) all of the digital files.  Where is your repeat business going to come from?  I don't offer digital files with any portrait work (but I will make them available for $65 *each* if the client really insists).
> 
> The package/a la carte debate is almost as old as the UV/No UV filter one.  My feeling is that with so many people seeming to believe that the only way to display photos is electronically, sales are better if they're allowed to pick and choose.  I think it also offers greater potential for sales of large prints and all art.  If you have an iPad, consider purchasing Preveal.  It is a fantastic upsale tool.  There are several other similar applications including some for the Android OS.


Could you name any good app for android pls? Thnx.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2014)

marlix said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What does your cost of doing business math say about these?  They seem very low to me, especially if you're including a CD with (I assume) all of the digital files.  Where is your repeat business going to come from?  I don't offer digital files with any portrait work (but I will make them available for $65 *each* if the client really insists).
> ...


Unfortunately I'm an iOS user, so I can't, but I'm sure someone will be along that can shortly.


----------

